# Pics of a White A3 Gold/Bronze Wheels?



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

Anybody got any pics of a face lift White A3 Titanium with gold or bronze wheels? I haven't been able to come up with much...

I am thinking my car:










and something like these:










And coilovers of course...

Also, any other picures would be great. :thumbup:


----------



## Canadian Hybrid (Jan 14, 2004)

Those wheels are hot!! What are they?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

im wanting the same color wheels, or maybe a darker shade on my silver A3. hotness.


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

This is gearshifter6's car... This is the only white a3 i know with gold rims.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I want that hood.


----------



## gearshifter6 (Mar 18, 2007)

Here's a few more I found when I had the Ultra's.


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks, I like it! I always wanted a white car with gold or black wheels, now I can have both! I just need to run some track days this summer so I can wear out the current tires and replace them with winter tires.

The pics I posted are Rotiform MIA with grip tape bronze powder coating, they are under the custom section of their site.


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

automobiliben said:


> Anybody got any pics of a face lift White A3 Titanium with gold or bronze wheels? I haven't been able to come up with much...
> 
> I am thinking my car:
> 
> ...


what wheels are those?!?!


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

jmass said:


> what wheels are those?!?!





automobiliben said:


> The pics I posted are Rotiform MIA with grip tape bronze powder coating, they are under the custom section of their site.


A simple look a bit higher would've answered your own question


----------



## warrenlord (May 13, 2010)

rotiforms. mia i think


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

What wheels are those???


----------



## warrenlord (May 13, 2010)

automobiliben said:


> What wheels are those???


see above


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't mean to jack this thread, but does anyone have pictures of a white A3 with white wheels?


----------



## BrandonF (Mar 16, 2010)

jmass said:


> I don't mean to jack this thread, but does anyone have pictures of a white A3 with white wheels?


I got you. I got a collection of A3 photos so I know every possible permutation. I have some minor issues.


----------



## automobiliben (Feb 19, 2010)

Any updates to this?

I called Rotiform and they are out if MIAs currently. BBS LM with gold centers would look great but are dang pricy...

I put winter tires on my stock Ti wheels...


----------



## Willie Gee (Feb 27, 2012)

gearshifter... car looks great! what kind of exhaust?


----------



## sleepy3 (Feb 6, 2012)

automobiliben said:


> Any updates to this?
> 
> I called Rotiform and they are out if MIAs currently. BBS LM with gold centers would look great but are dang pricy...
> 
> I put winter tires on my stock Ti wheels...


what about bbs super rs? or look for replicas


----------



## rebelxtnut (Aug 7, 2011)

So I just recently painted my RS4 Reps Gold.

Here is me hanging out the window shooting a mk6 gti while my friend drives my A3 


















Also here is the paint thread that I did. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5628053-I-finally-painted-my-wheels!!!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

automobiliben said:


> Any updates to this?
> 
> I called Rotiform and they are out if MIAs currently. BBS LM with gold centers would look great but are dang pricy...
> 
> I put winter tires on my stock Ti wheels...


t_white is selling his (at least I think he still is) set of BBS LM with gold centers


----------



## J7575 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi, pic number 2 with the white rims..what are those rims called? Such a clean look with the 11 spoke pattern


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

warrenlord said:


> see above


warrenlord of ASN fame?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

BrandonF said:


> I got you. I got a collection of A3 photos so I know every possible permutation. I have some minor issues.


what wheels are those?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> what wheels are those?


yeah me too. what wheels are those?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Tcardio said:


> yeah me too. what wheels are those?


+3 what wheels are those?


----------



## jaehee (Jul 2, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> +3 what wheels are those?


Oh dip, is that a parking ticket?


----------



## vms150 (Mar 28, 2008)

"Oh Dip"... Really, really? Also looks more like a flyer than a parking ticket. Parking tickets are usually florescent orange.


----------

